

On the folly of asking the same question once - tansey
http://etilevich.wordpress.com/2011/03/28/on-the-folly-of-asking-the-same-question-once/

======
spiantino
This actually frustruates me because it indicates the author has the reverse
problem - caring about and evaluating a candidate based on whether they ask
him questions at the end of the interview. I'm really skeptical this is a good
screen for any kind of future performance. Interviewing is hard, but more
often than not the mistake I see people making isn't ignoring what matters;
it's failing to ignore what doesn't matter.

------
angdis
I've had this problem on interviews before, you get scheduled to talk to a
bunch of people, serially, and end up saying/asking the same things over and
over. An entire day of that is grueling and can wear down virtually anyone.

For this reason, I actually prefer panel interviews where 2 or more people
interview a candidate at the same time. This way less time is wasted and the
interaction between interviewers can be useful for the interviewee as well.

